# Tubing questions



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

I have been trying to find something that shows the various tubing sizes and explains which one is more powerful (for say a hunting rig) and which ones pull easier etc. I found the thread explaining Dankung tube sizes but being a newb I can't sort out what does what...

For example if I were to compare 2040 tubing to 1475 tubing. Which one can handle bigger ammo? Which one is harder to pull? Is one geared more for hunting than the other? I am sure there must be a thread around here somewhere about this but I must be to dense to locate it.

Thank Odin you folks have a section for newbz.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey mate,

What kind of ammo are you looking to sling? That will tell you what combo you can use.

I shoot .50 steel, and the large sized dipped latex tube from simple shot works great for me, plenty of power for small critters.

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Read some from the slingshot Bands & Tube section.... Also check out the Hunting section....see who people set up there slingshots....you will get some Ideas..what people use.. I my self like to use 1842 for both Target & Hunting..

1745 tubing is a good all purpose tubing for shooting...single looped band set or use 2 looped band sets on same side..that

would be 4 tubes for the slingshot.....Do a lot of reading...you will have to see what will work best for you my friends..cuz

what I use may not work for you..I have read that there are a lot of people who love using 1842 tubing~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/?p=144262

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/?p=152068

Here is a ton of info here on those threads. All this depends on how you will be cutting the tube. Taper or looped, single. All three tubes sizes are great in there own way. 1842 is good for 3/8 to 1/2 comfortably in looped configuration. 1745 is great for larger ammo. 2040 looped is sweet for target. You can shoot 3/8 with a nice easy draw with single 2040.  pseudo tapers can be made with all three sizes to increase speed and reduce draw weight. keep shooting !


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Others posted before I finished typing and I added nothing so I'll leave you with thier answers.


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

That could work. I think my son has a paintball gun around here somewhere.


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey, you have to know, too, that with Dankung tubing the first two numbers represent the inner diameter on the tube, and the two last ones represent its outer diameter. It gives you indication for the tube's thickness, and how hard it would be to pull it. Per example, the 2040 has a 2,0mm inner diameter, and a 4,0mm outside diameter, which makes a 2,0mm thickness of the tube's walls. The 1475 would then have walls that are 6,1mm thick, which is about 3 times as thick. Also, the bigger the diameter, the more rubber there is to pull. The tubing comparison chart gives a very good indication of how each tube looks.


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Awesome Jonathan thank you!


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Hound said:


> That could work. I think my son has a paintball gun around here somewhere.


They also sell pepper balls, though I don't know how effective they are.

-GB


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks ya'll. I'll take all of these suggestions into consideration.


----------

